# Pregnant cow shot in head in Wayne West Virginia.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*WAYNE, W.Va. (WSAZ) -- * A family is mystified by the gruesome slaying of one of their four-legged friends. A pregnant cow was found shot in the head and killed in a fenced-in area off Shoals Branch Road in Wayne. "They're like pets to people who own cattle," Zack Rardin, the cow's owner, said.

Rardin says Monday, they discovered one of their cows, Black Betty, had been fatally shot in the head at close range. She'd also been shot in the shoulder.
The fenced-in area is not far from a Beech Fork walking trail. Rardin says they have no enemies, and there's no reason they can fathom why anyone would do this. 
"I don't know what would go through somebody's mind to make them want to shoot something as innocent as a cow," he said.

They learned after the death that the cow was pregnant. "It was hurtful," Rardin said. "I had a lot of money invested in her. It also hurt because I had my two sons with me, a 6 and 7-year-old. They got to see firsthand what happened, so it was hard." Police are investigating and hoping tips help lead them to whoever pulled the trigger. {PS: not a chance, the punk got away with it.}

"We're investing in more cameras," Rardin said. "Hopefully if this happens again, we'll get a picture." The family is offering a $500 reward for information that leads to the identification of the shooter. 
Pregnant cow shot in head

I used to live in Wayne, back in 1961-1967, and we left our doors unlocked; and there weren't too many nuts running around loose. It had a bout 1,200 people, and I played baseball in field with a backstop; unsupervised all day long, with my brother and 2 boys named Freddie and Junior. Those days are long dead, and now punks with 9mm's, use cows for killing practice. Modern America, in a nutshell; punks with guns, and cars, and gangs; looking for something to destroy. The poor old cow, learned that the hard way. [WSAZ is a station that I watched for decades.]


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That's just plain mean and senseless.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

One of the hill billies did not want to pay child support.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It seems to me there is a spirit of viciousness spreading.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> That's just plain mean and senseless.


Ain't it though? They used the cow for target practice, to test their gun, to see its killing power. That is what I think happened.



Camel923 said:


> One of the hill billies did not want to pay child support.


That is funny, but in bad taste. The ones who are into bestiality, whether it is country on city people, are sorrified. [That is a capital crime in the OT, I thought that I would mention it.]



Denton said:


> It seems to me there is a spirit of viciousness spreading.


Yes there is, and it is spreading and growing worse.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

might have shot in the dark and intended to do some field butchering with a chainsaw ....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> might have shot in the dark and intended to do some field butchering with a chainsaw ....


 A chainsaw? My thinking is that if they wanted to be surreptitious [sneaky & stealthy] about it, they would not have popped the cow. That gunshot announced to the neighborhood, that a piece had gone off; and if had they cranked up a chainsaw, they would have been shot themselves, by the farmers. No, I think that it was a drive-by, and some punk was testing his heater.
IMHO.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my hopes up that it was a thread about Whoopie Goldberg. But yeah I should have known with the pregnant part cause I can't imagine that happening.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Got my hopes up that it was a thread about Whoopie Goldberg. But yeah I should have known with the pregnant part cause I can't imagine that happening.


A pregnant Whoopie? Nah, that ain't gonna happen.







And no wonder, look what she is doing to Danny Glover, that ain't no way to get pregnant. 
[I don't remember that scene, it has been so long since I saw the movie. But that looks like a pretty serious social occasion.]


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe it kept getting out of its pen and eating the nieghbors begonias. Some of those farmers are hard heads about keeping their fences in good enough shape to fold a pesky cow. Just trying to think of all the angles on this deal. I have made many forays into trying to get loose cows go back home. Came close to shooting a few myself...just to keep them out of the road.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds like some punk with nothing better to do.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Maybe it kept getting out of its pen and eating the neighbors begonias. Some of those farmers are hard heads about keeping their fences in good enough shape to fold a pesky cow. Just trying to think of all the angles on this deal. I have made many forays into trying to get loose cows go back home. Came close to shooting a few myself...just to keep them out of the road.


I never thought about that, and cows are pretty stupid from what I have heard. If it was over the cow getting out, because some dunderhead farmer wouldn't keep his fence up, then OK. And too bad for the farmer and the cow.



MI.oldguy said:


> Sounds like some punk with nothing better to do.


That is what my first thought was, somebody used her for live fire target practice, to test his gun out.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> I never thought about that, and cows are pretty stupid from what I have heard. If it was over the cow getting out, because some dunderhead farmer wouldn't keep his fence up, then OK. And too bad for the farmer and the cow.
> 
> That is what my first thought was, somebody used her for live fire target practice, to test his gun out.


Hello.
I have livestock. 
Someone shooting someone elses livestock is just plain mean, wasteful and irresponsible toward life in general.
I hate to say it, but I feel we are coming to a point in America where there are those of us who will have to stand up to what is right and what is wrong. 
Whomever shot that cow deserves the same in kind.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Hello.
> I have livestock.
> Someone shooting someone elses livestock is just plain mean, wasteful and irresponsible toward life in general.
> I hate to say it, but I feel we are coming to a point in America where there are those of us who will have to stand up to what is right and what is wrong.
> Whomever shot that cow deserves the same in kind.


Anyone shooting livestock, to test their gun out, is an ogre, and may have a personality disorder. They sure ain't anybodies good neighbor, and I think that it was a heinous thing to do.
Most people love their farm animals, and have a lot invested in them; and any punk that does a drive-by; well, God will even that score, I am fairly certain of that.

Note: In post #12, I made an exception to my general rule of kindness. I replied to bigwheel, which is the one that you quoted. My meaning there, is that there may be stupid men that will not keep their cows penned. And if the enrage their neighbors enough, somebody might shoot their animal. They may shoot the stupid neighbor too, because times have changed, and people will kill you.

I think that we are in agreement.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> Anyone shooting livestock, to test their gun out, is an ogre, and may have a personality disorder. They sure ain't anybodies good neighbor, and I think that it was a heinous thing to do.
> Most people love their farm animals, and have a lot invested in them; and any punk that does a drive-by; well, God will even that score, I am fairly certain of that.
> 
> Note: In post #12, I made an exception to my general rule of kindness. I replied to bigwheel, which is the one that you quoted. My meaning there, is that there may be stupid men that will not keep their cows penned. And if the enrage their neighbors enough, somebody might shoot their animal. They may shoot the stupid neighbor too, because times have changed, and people will kill you.
> ...


MisterMills,
I do think we are in agreement.
Good fences make good neighbors.
If one of my beasties were to get lose and happen on someone else's garden, a garden they worked hard to plant and raise, then, yes, I would be hard pressed to fault them for shooting the offending beast. 
But I do go out of my way to ensure that does not happen. 
Cannot say that about everyone.
However, on the other side, my Amish neighbors have had some of their livestock get loose. I do my best to secure the beast and get it back to the rightful owner. Sometimes easier said than done. 
But they appreciate it.
Just how we do things around here.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

WhatTheHeck said:


> MisterMills,
> I do think we are in agreement.
> Good fences make good neighbors.
> If one of my beasties were to get lose and happen on someone else's garden, a garden they worked hard to plant and raise, then, yes, I would be hard pressed to fault them for shooting the offending beast.
> ...


Whoever it was that shot the cow, they did an evil thing, and they inverted this Bible command:  If you really fulfill the royal law according to the Scripture, "You shall love your neighbor as yourself," you are doing well.
They flipped that command onto its head, and there is a lot of that in America these days. The nation has evil people, all over the place; they are judgmental of others, and they only seem to worry about themselves.

And, I think that a person like I just described, shot the cow; and that kind of person looks at themselves as clean and upright; or they just don't care. and they know that they are trashy, so they do garbage things.
It is a toss up as which camp the shooter falls into, I can't tell anymore what people are thinking. Episodes like this poor cow being shot, will become more and more common; because America is more and more evil.
English Standard Version


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> Whoever it was that shot the cow, they did an evil thing, and they inverted this Bible command:  If you really fulfill the royal law according to the Scripture, "You shall love your neighbor as yourself," you are doing well.
> They flipped that command onto its head, and there is a lot of that in America these days. The nation has evil people, all over the place; they are judgmental of others, and they only seem to worry about themselves.
> 
> And, I think that a person like I just described, shot the cow; and that kind of person looks at themselves as clean and upright; or they just don't care. and they know that they are trashy, so they do garbage things.
> ...


A few months ago there was a news report of someone shooting people dogs with a .22LR.

No doubt, it was evil.

I think whomever it was, was thinking they were cool to do such a thing.

I love dogs. So reading that, well, got my BP up.

Evil happens when good men stand by and do nothing. 
Would not of minded if someone set up a LP/OP and visited the same upon that idiot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This happens much more often than reported.
Most often it is horses that are shot, or have their throats slit, or other mayhem.
Being horse owners ourselves, we hear about it thru the grapevine, with documenting photos.
At dusk, my wife brings the horses into the stall paddock and shuts the gate. They can not be seen from the road that way.

We have also secured loose horses and loose cows until their owners can come. That is just what we do out here.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

WhatTheHeck said:


> A few months ago there was a news report of someone shooting people dogs with a .22LR.
> 
> No doubt, it was evil.
> 
> ...


If a person will torment a dog or cat, by shooting it without a cause, then they might do it to a person. One thing does not necessarily follow the other, but it is a bad sign.



rice paddy daddy said:


> This happens much more often than reported.
> Most often it is horses that are shot, or have their throats slit, or other mayhem.
> Being horse owners ourselves, we hear about it thru the grapevine, with documenting photos.
> At dusk, my wife brings the horses into the stall paddock and shuts the gate. They can not be seen from the road that way.
> ...


Slitting a horses' throat is a heinous act, and the ones that perpetrate that, are probably psychopathic. I didn't know that happened on farms, I did not even consider it. It sounds like what a witch would do, or a coven of them; but the possibilities are so many theses days, there is more evil than before. Your wife is smart to bring the horses in, and I know that you are armed, so your animals are in safe hands. Lucky horses.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I knew a guy up in Wilbarger County who got so sick of loose cows being penned up by lazy farmers with crappy fences...causing wrecks he was prepared to shoot them in the tummy with a .22 so farmer brown could run up a big vet bill before it went to to cow heaven for mysterious reasons. There were bad old sinners up there in those days.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I knew a guy up in Wilbarger County who got so sick of loose cows being penned up by lazy farmers with crappy fences...causing wrecks he was prepared to shoot them in the tummy with a .22 so farmer brown could run up a big vet bill before it went to to cow heaven for mysterious reasons. There were bad old sinners up there in those days.


Another way to do that would be to spike some feed with blood thinner, that is how D-Con works. And once it kicks in, it is too late, the damage is too great, and it would be fatal. 
[There is a vast amount of so-called knowledge in my head, so I thought that I would share some.]


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is not the animals fault if it gets loose. 
Dog, cow, horse doesn’t matter.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It is not the animals fault if it gets loose.
> Dog, cow, horse doesn't matter.


No, it is not the animals fault, and I am on the side of the animal myself; I don't like cruel acts to be perpetrated against them. But, I know that people do heinous things to them, like spike feed, with roach spray; they must do it, because there is an evil impulse in a lot of people now. And any evil thought, can be acted upon.
I know that you keep a close eye on your livestock, and that you care for them. But, don't let down you guard, since it is so easy to poison them; and once they are, that would probably be fatal to them.

And it would be just as easy to use malathion to kill livestock, there are so many things that a creep can use.


----------

